# craftsman model 247.88790



## corvairbob (Dec 14, 2013)

i have the 9x27 powered steering model that i got about 5 years ago. it throws snow a good distance and i'm fairly happy. but here is a few issues i have had. when i first got it i discovered it had a friction drive system and the shield covering the belts allowed the powder snow to get in and on the friction drive, this allowed the machine to stop while using it. it did not last long, but long enough. and i found the vertical deflector chute to not stay where i put it. the side to side locked in but not the vertical deflector. and i discovered after 2 years the drive wheel bearings where very small needle bearings the were not sealed and allowed snow to enter them and rust. also they use the axle as the inner race. and i had problems with the direction of the side to side. they made locks for that but they failed to have it lock to just out of straight ahead. i took it apart and cut in extra locking points so now it has 12 instead of 6 it came with.

outside of those flaws the machine preforms great. i don't need chains the power steering work good. it starts 2nd pull and is good on gas.


----------

